# Puppy in garden alone?



## Julie Reilly (Nov 5, 2012)

We have a large, enclosed, safe garden and an almost ten-week old Sheltie puppy. I take her out quite a lot as I work from home, but I do have to work and sometimes she wants to stay outside and play, especially when it's a nice day.

Is there any harm in letting her stay out by herself and run some energy off? She loves to go out and play with my daughters but they're at school during the day.

I would keep an ear out for the back door and check her to see if she wants to come in.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Julie Reilly said:


> We have a large, enclosed, safe garden and an almost ten-week old Sheltie puppy. I take her out quite a lot as I work from home, but I do have to work and sometimes she wants to stay outside and play, especially when it's a nice day.
> 
> Is there any harm in letting her stay out by herself and run some energy off? She loves to go out and play with my daughters but they're at school during the day.
> 
> I would keep an ear out for the back door and check her to see if she wants to come in.


Its a hard one, because in theory as long as the garden is truly secure and shes checked on regularly they should be OK.

However, pups can also get into all sorts of things, like eating what they shouldnt and getting up to things left to their own devices and can also get destructive. It has been known too and especially depending where you live pups have been stolen from gardens even ones that are thought to be secure.

A lot though depends on what sort of dog she is and breeds, mine for instance are known wreckers and are capable of digging their way out under things and can also be capable of jumping fences up to 6ft more so when probably a bit older so in my case I wouldnt leave them outside for extended periods and where I couldnt see them.


----------



## Julie Reilly (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks, I didn't think about the possibility of her being stolen. I let her have a little run around this morning after she did her business and watched from the kitchen.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I wouldn't, unless she is in a pen, which probably defeats the object of her running off some energy. I can see my garden from my window, and still don't really like pups to be out on their own - if they go behind a bush, or round the back of the shed I can't see them! Plus you never know what foxes or cats might have left behind, and you don't want them eating something you'd rather your pup didn't get a taste for.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Julie Reilly said:


> Thanks, I didn't think about the possibility of her being stolen. I let her have a little run around this morning after she did her business and watched from the kitchen.


If she cant go out on walks yet, what I found helped give them mental and physical stimulation and helped to tire them out, was doing several 10/14 minute training sessions a day mixed with play like getting them to run around after a ball or toy. Puppies need activity but also periods of wind down and rest. After a walk or the inbetween training sessions, its often a good idea to give them these periods too, as some pups will just keep going and going making them overtired and more likely to cause bad behaviour, plus if they are allowed constant access and attention from you, it can cause problems later too, as when they have to be left they cant cope alone.

After a walk (if shes not going out yet) or the training/play sessions, pop her in another room. a baby or dog control gate often works better to confine them as a closed solid door can be too isolating at first. Give her something to self amuse and occupy herself, this can be a safe chew, a treat/interactive toy, start leaving her for short periods returning while shes still relaxed and not stressed and building the time up. just pop her in there no fuss, agive her the goody and walk away, when you return, just let her out ignore her for a further minute or so they call her to you and lots of attention. if gives you peace to get on with things and also helps her begin to become self sufficient when she does have to be left. Suggestions for self amusement things below. The Kongs you can even give her some of her meals in if she on wet, if shes fed on kibble the wobbler or Busy buddy can be filled with some of her meals, plus they can be filled with allsorts of other goodies too to keep interest.

Recipes - Kong

Wobbler Dog Toy | Dog food fillable toy for paced eating | Kong Co.

Busy Buddy Twist-n-Treat - YouTube

https://www.antlerdogchews.co.uk/easy-antler-dog-chew-medium


----------



## Julie Reilly (Nov 5, 2012)

Well at the moment she's confined to one room anyway, which is the living room where I work. She has a playpen in there which I put her in if necessary, but that won't help her to run off energy - lol!

She can't go in the other room (kitchen/diner) as, a, the cat food is on the floor and, b, we're moving house soon and there are packed boxes in there, don't really want her chewing through them. I'd prefer to have her where I can keep an eye on her, when she's inside.

I can and have moved the cat food where she can't get it, but I can't do anything about the other problem so it's easier just to not let her go in there at the moment.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

When my rough was a pup he loved to chase and pick up a deflated football in other words a burst one. This you can also kick around


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Running off some energy won't take long, surely you can go out with her for 5 minutes every hour or so, play ball, do some training?


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

I have an 11 week old pup, he will not be left in the garden by himself as I don't want him developing habits I will have to untrain, a few I can think of barking, chasing (leaves, flies, birds), stone chewing.


----------

